# Fressen Kois Frösche?



## cpt.nemo (3. Apr. 2010)

Die Frage klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd.
Aber mich würde mal interessieren ob Kois auch __ Frösche fressen.
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich nachdem das Eis mal weg war, sehr viele Frösche im Teich gesehen habe. Und dann waren sie alle weg. Mein Großer hat schon letztes Jahr groß bei den Spitzschlammschnecken aufgeräumt.

Schaun wir mal, ob jemand was dazu zu sagen hat


----------



## goldfisch (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Kois  Frösche?*

Hallo Brigitte,
ganz zum schluss:
http://penbay.org/cof/COF_1883_53.pdf
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Kois  Frösche?*

Hallo Brigitte,

ich denke Kois fressen alles, was ins Maul passt...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Kois  Frösche?*

NaNaNa Elschen :haua1

Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.

Also Frösche würde ich ausschließen aber Qualquappen schon


----------

